# Riddler Costume



## dwdoadrummer (Mar 29, 2009)

*orange hair*

as far as the orange hair, u can pick up some stuff called manic panic hair spray, and u jsut spray ti on, and it washes out in like a week or so....washable hair spray is usually everywhere this time of year.

as far as the cane, u can try to buy one....u can use a regular old cane, and jsut paint it gold or green or black or w/e or u can make ur own

to make your own, get coat hanger wire, or if u have a friend who works at a grocery store or walmart or somehting, ask him to grab "bailing wire"

either way, take your wire, make sur eits all straight, and shape out ur cane...with the question mark ontop and everything...make sure its sized to ur brother and not you

after u have it sized out, take paper mache, and go over the cane let it dry and add another layer, repeat repeat repeat!....until you have the desired thickness you want.

once ur mache is dried, if u need to, u can sand it so its smooth or w/e....grba urself some paint, and go to town.

any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## red_scare (Sep 17, 2009)

what colour is his hair? if hes blonde, orange kool aide will do the trick


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

With the hair you can pick up some orange hairspray, around Halloween you can pretty much find this at any Halloween Retailer. If this doesn't work, try finding a wig that matches the color and the look you are trying to achieve. As far as the cain, you can either make one, or search for one. I'm sure if you look hard enough you'll find one that is a replica or something like it. Good Luck!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Orange hairspray can be found at most stores around Halloween. You can get old cans pretty easily and paint it up. Thats what I would do.


----------



## viper1551 (Sep 15, 2009)

the posts were great so i picked up some orange hair spray from the halloween store. then for the cane i got a piece a wood and drew a question mark then cut it out. i painted it gold. then i got a pipe and painted it gold as well. then i guled them together. when i get picture ill show you guys. thanks big help!


----------

